# Clay Hills Road Access



## greenlm2 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking for some intel on access to the take-out for the lower San Juan. We have group launching on Friday and decided last minute that it might be worth some $$ to not have to run a shuttle at the back end. Called around about a shuttle we were basically told that the road to Clay Hills was impassable due to recent monsoon activity. This sounds believable (seeing as the river peaked at 10,000 cfs last week) but no one one in group has done this section of the San Juan before, so we are having hard time deciding if this is true or not as we haven't seen the road. Anyone have any info? Thanks!


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Have you tried calling Valle's Trading Post in Mexican Hat (435) 683-2226? Or Wild River Expeditions in Bluff *(800) 422-7654?*
*They may have very recent beta.*


----------



## greenlm2 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, we got the original info from the guys in Mexican Hat. Apparently it is not completely impassable, but probably isn't doable in our Subarus. I called Wild River to confirm the info but apparently they are selling! Currently calling all other outfitters. Thanks!


----------



## ajacobo (Sep 14, 2012)

we took out at clay hills on sunday and the road was fine then and totally passable in a subaru.


----------



## greenlm2 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info! Thanks good to hear.


----------



## tpalka (Oct 31, 2003)

If you're looking for someone to run shuttle, give Jim Hardin a call. We used his services earlier this year, and I'd recommend him wholeheartedly. (435) 672 2455. Neither Valle's nor Recapture run shuttles anymore.


----------



## greenlm2 (Mar 28, 2010)

Drove out yesterday AM. Road was in pretty bad shape from recent rains, got stuck once then wised up and did some road building over the blown-out washes. Fortunately there were lots of rocks around. I'm guessing its dried out by now, but bring some shovels just in case!


----------

